# Cured, fermented, dried or smoked meats and sausages.



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

I love many varieties of cured, fermented, dried or smoked meats and sausages.
Some of my favourites are Salami, Bierwurst, Eisbein, Pastrami etc. 
German sausages are my favourite so far but I would love to try others and some of the German ones that I'm not familiar with. I often see deli meats such as these available here but they don't mention on the packaging whether they need to be cooked or if they are meant to be consumed as is. Most of our Deli's don't have staff that know much about their product either.
I could Google the products I buy but would prefer to get an opinion from members here on DC that have tried the actual products and know the best ways of eating them.
If you have eaten and like any similar products please share the name and what it actually is and how you would eat it!
I like the sour taste of cured and fermented meats most but also love the smoky flavours.
Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 22, 2011)

The smoked meat I prefer here in Italy is Speck: here you can find a good link to this fantastic food.





It's really gooooooood, and you can use it in some recipes too, like with tagliatelle cream and speck, for example. I think you can easily find it online, just check if it's the real thing, as usual.

Buon appetito!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> The smoked meat I prefer here in Italy is Speck: here you can find a good link to this fantastic food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie mille!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

What is available here, is probably not availble where you are. So how can we recomend anything. I love all smoked meats. Can live on it. But American "cold cuts" do not come close to any even half decent Europian smoked meats.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What is available here, is probably not availble where you are. So how can we recomend anything. I love all smoked meats. Can live on it. But American "cold cuts" do not come close to any even half decent Europian smoked meats.


We have a large variety of Imported cold cuts etc from all over the world. Just wanted to know which ones other members have tried and liked. Doesn't have to be American either


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 22, 2011)

Aaaaarghhhh!!! I was forgetting the Bresaola, poor me... I ate it for a whole summer while I was working as a waiter and barman on top of some mountain border post, in Valtellina. 
Here is a link, and down here an image.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Aaaaarghhhh!!! I was forgetting the Bresaola, poor me... I ate it for a whole summer while I was working as a waiter and barman on top of some mountain border post, in Valtellina.
> Here is a link, and down here an image.



This looks very good too  I would skip the kind made from horse meat though. I've seen this at an Italian deli close to where I live. How do you personally eat it?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 22, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> This looks very good too  I would skip the kind made from horse meat though. I've seen this at an Italian deli close to where I live. How do you personally eat it?



I actually eat the horse version. And I like too a cured meat similar to the bresaola, made with donkey or mule meat; it's called "slinzega", but you can find it (and it's not so easy) only in the mountains.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Russians live on cold cuts. Any russian store, here, has at least 20-30 different kinds of smoked salamies, sauseges, meats, hot dogs, etc, etc.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 22, 2011)

Bindenfleisch(In Bolzen), aka Bündnerfleisch (Bresaola in Bolzano).


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Russians live on cold cuts. Any russian store, here, has at least 20-30 different kinds of smoked salamies, sauseges, meats, hot dogs, etc, etc.



It's not a requirement to post on all threads, if you can't or don't want to suggest a product you know and like you don't have to. Thank you for mentioning that you can find many cold cuts in your country though


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all, these look lovely and I will try all the ones I can find


----------



## vitauta (Aug 22, 2011)

westphalian ham--a very salty but verrry delicious ham, sliced thinly, ready to eat and fall in love with at first smokey bite.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

vitauta said:


> westphalian ham--a very salty but verrry delicious ham, sliced thinly, ready to eat and fall in love with at first smokey bite.



Thanks V  This sounds great and I love salt! Sodium my evil friend


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Had some Jagdwurst sliced on Sour Dough bread with loads of hot German mustard for lunch today. I'm adding this to one of my favourites


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I have no problem sugesting. For example cold smoked bear salami, cold smoked horse salami, liverwurst, product simular to the one one the picture Luka posted, we called Balik.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Well, I have no problem sugesting. For example cold smoked bear salami, cold smoked horse salami, liverwurst, product simular to the one one the picture Luka posted, we called Balik.



Why thank you CharlieD, I will try liverwurst since it's available here 
I'm not partial to horse meat though and bear is not something I think I'll find or try but liverwurst sounds good.


----------



## giggler (Aug 22, 2011)

I am quite fond of Liverwurst. It is great on small slices of Rye bread with good German Beer at a park. That's how I fell in Love some years ago when I used to ride My BMW motorcycle and we went on a Date!

Also, Young Children love liverwurst,! They like the name, and it's very soft, and doesn't taste like liver!

My Father (85 yr old this year) loves Head Cheese, which is not cheese at all but rather Gellied Meats ...

What Fun!

Eric, Austin Tx .


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

giggler said:


> I am quite fond of Liverwurst. It is great on small slices of Rye bread with good German Beer at a park. That's how I fell in Love some years ago when I used to ride My BMW motorcycle and we went on a Date!
> 
> Also, Young Children love liverwurst,! They like the name, and it's very soft, and doesn't taste like liver!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Eric  You're the first one to actually give me and idea of how to eat one of the products. It's nice to know how people enjoy eating them! I'll be trying the liverwurst on Rye with a cold beer!
I actually love Head Cheese! I've had it many times  We call it Brawn!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 23, 2011)

Unfortunatelly an American liverwurst is nothing like the one you get in Russian stores. Russian one is very soft and tender. I really cannot describe the difference.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunatelly an American liverwurst is nothing like the one you get in Russian stores. Russian one is very soft and tender. I really cannot describe the difference.



ever had mother goose brand liverwurst, charlied?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunatelly an American liverwurst is nothing like the one you get in Russian stores. Russian one is very soft and tender. I really cannot describe the difference.



We get German Liverwurst here. Haven't seen Russian but I'll look for it


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> We get German Liverwurst here. Haven't seen Russian but I'll look for it




are you having liverwurst or the german braunscweiger, snip? i like the braunscweiger better because of its extra smokey sweet flavor and natural casing. of course, german-made liverwurst itself must be enviably good!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 23, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Why thank you CharlieD, I will try liverwurst since it's available here
> I'm not partial to horse meat though and bear is not something I think I'll find or try but liverwurst sounds good.


 
My favorite way to eat liverwurst is to slice a tomato about an inch thick, then put about half that much liverwurst on top of it, salt and pepper and gobble it up! OMG, what a treat for the mouth! To eat it on the go, I just put the same thing between two slices of homemade bread with some mayo! 5 Nums on the Num Meter!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Timothy said:


> My favorite way to eat liverwurst is to slice a tomato about an inch thick, then put about half that much liverwurst on top of it, salt and pepper and gobble it up! OMG, what a treat for the mouth! To eat it on the go, I just put the same thing between two slices of homemade bread with some mayo! 5 Nums on the Num Meter!



Sounds num num Timmo!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> are you having liverwurst or the german braunscweiger, snip? i like the braunscweiger better because of its extra smokey sweet flavor and natural casing. of course, german-made liverwurst itself must be enviably good!



We have both, haven't tried either yet but I will try the Braunscweiger as you suggested  Thanks V!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> ever had mother goose brand liverwurst, charlied?


 
Yeap.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 23, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> We get German Liverwurst here. Haven't seen Russian but I'll look for it


 
German actually should be good.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> German actually should be good.



I'm sure it is thanks, all my favourites are German meats so far!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Russians live on cold cuts. Any russian store, here, has at least 20-30 different kinds of smoked salamies, sauseges, meats, hot dogs, etc, etc.




so do poles. in my neighborhood, there are more types of cured pork than you can imagine!!! i was blown away the first time i went into a local polish deli for "boiled ham" cold cuts. they kinda chuckled at me and asked what i meant by that. there were literally dozens and dozens of types of hams, from all different parts of that magical animal. 

ok snip, see if you can get guanciale, or cured pig's cheek. one of my faves, along with bresaola.
think of bresaola as prosciutto, but made from beef.

and thanks jpg for the germanic translation. i have a hard time finding bresaola even in the italian section of my area, so another way to search will be a big help.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2011)

oh, and i love hot cappicola or a spicy pepperoni.

try slicing either (large ring size) thin, chop, and mix into scrambled eggs with butter sweated onions for a great breakfast sandwich. yum!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> oh, and i love hot cappicola or a spicy pepperoni.
> 
> try slicing either (large ring size) thin, chop, and mix into scrambled eggs with butter sweated onions for a great breakfast sandwich. yum!



Thank you for the lovely ideas 
Bye for now Prince Buckshot?
Princess Never stops talking has posts to make


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

actually, russian vodka should be good, too.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2011)

well of course. vodka is the breakfast drink of choice!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 23, 2011)

How did we get from cold cuts to Vodka? lol! maybe Vodka soaked liverwurst will be good :p


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

mortadella. it's what i had for breakfast, so good.  i think of mortadella as a glorified bologna with large fat globules throughout, and sometimes pistachio nuts.  adults tend to like mortadella if you don't mention the fat. kids love mortadella BECAUSE of the globs of fat, and because it's a cool name - mortadella.  make sure you get a good brand, perhaps italian.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a good sausage shop in AthensI love Croatian bear our boar salami, one of the best air dried hams I have eaten is prsut from drnis.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> This is a good sausage shop in AthensView attachment 11908I love Croatian bear our boar salami, one of the best air dried hams I have eaten is prsut from drnis.



That's just wrong Bolas  Dangle a carrot in front of my nose why don't you 
Barca had fabulous cured meats and sausages too, I'm so immigrating!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for all the great suggestions all!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2011)

this reminds me of the old joke, " when a beautiful woman entered his ship, the butcher was so taken with her that he sat on his meat grinder.
he got a little behind in his orders..."


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

buckytom said:


> this reminds me of the old joke, " when a beautiful woman entered his ship, the butcher was so taken with her that he sat on his meat grinder.
> he got a little behind in his orders..."


----------

